# Table Sled.



## Howard79 (22 May 2012)

Hi everyone.

Im planning a table sled build. 

Is there anyone that could donate hardwood to me or for a small price for the 2 front and back fence's.

Regards, 

Howard.


----------



## Chems (22 May 2012)

What size pieces are you after?


----------



## Howard79 (23 May 2012)

Hi Chems,

The size is 1000x60x25.

Regards,

Howard


----------



## Chems (23 May 2012)

Hopefully someone close to you will be able to find an offcut of that size. It may be worth moving this post to the wanted section rather than putting it in here. PM a mod and ask them. 

Out of interest, why hardwood and not just a softwood? I made my crosscut sled from sturdy redwood and it was fine for the few years I used it till I upgraded my saw.


----------



## mickthetree (23 May 2012)

Just made mine for my small table saw and agree with Chems. Used some old well seasoned redwood and its the most accurate thing I've ever used.


----------



## andersonec (25 May 2012)

No real need for hardwood, for the front fence (furthest away) use 18mm mdf, the main requirement for the rear fence is that it be perfectly straight, any knot-free timber will be good.

Andy


----------



## wcndave (25 May 2012)

Whats the min thickness for the base material? I have some 8mm mdf, and i don't want to lose too much depth off my blade.

I've worked out how to make the runner (for readers of my previous post on the matter). I will plane a piece to a thicnkess that matches width of slots, and the cut strips with tracksaw. Seems safest and most accurate. I might even laminate the mdf to make double thich and cut strips from that, although i see hardwood is indeed almost always recommended for runners?


----------

